# Fax per dsl



## lorenz2512 (23 April 2007)

hallo,
gibt es einen dienst mit dem man per dsl faxe versenden kann?


----------



## Oberchefe (23 April 2007)

Mit einem Account bei Freemail von Web.de kann man wohl sowas.


----------



## TommyG (23 April 2007)

Und 

mit der Fritz box kannst du bei AVM sowas wie nen Druckertreiber managen..

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Zefix (23 April 2007)

Ich hab nen Voip Account bei Sipgate, damit kann auch gefaxt werden.
http://www.sipgate.de/faq/index.php?aktion=anzeigen&type=&rubrik=175

Gruss Andy


----------



## Oberchefe (23 April 2007)

> mit der Fritz box kannst du bei AVM sowas wie nen Druckertreiber managen..


 
Dann gehen die Faxe aber per Festnetzanschluß raus und nicht über DSL, es fallen Telefonkosten an.


----------



## mclear (23 April 2007)

Hallo Oberchefe,

die Kosten musst du wohl in Kauf nehmen. Bevor du dich mit den umständlichen auf Analogdienste getrimmten DSL-Fax-Varianten rumärgerst kannst du auch gleich beim guten alten "normalen" FAX bleiben. Bei WEB.DE gehts zwar recht unkompliziert, man wird aber gezwungen Clubmitglied zu werden... Kosten fallen also genauso an.


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 April 2007)

hallo,
hat sich erledigt, web de, web cent gekauft, fax abgeschickt, fax empfangen, kostet halt 30cent, wird mich nicht umbringen.


----------

